# Second side problems



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2007)

At my class last Thursday we started learning form FOUR. I just barely got Short Two down, and my Sifu decided to start us all (6 of us) on Four. 
Now, I'm a tad jacked up. Never having been anywhere close to coordinated, I am having a really hard time getting my head around doing the second side of techniques. In 45 minutes we learned (because I was holding the others back) just the very beginning, Protecting Fans/Hand Isolation/Second side of Protecting Fans/ Second side of Hand Isolation. 
I get it, that is I understand why we do it. I've seen it done. Four just looks bad *** when executed with speed, power and accuracy. My problem is getting my body to do it. I am right handed. My Sifu's focus is more on technique and fighting ability, so we are left to ask to be taught the forms. When we ask we are never turned down. I just never asked, and now, I'm paying for it. What is really hard for me is NOT judging myself against other people, especially since we have a large number of teenagers of high rank, and it is really hard for me to see 16 and 17 year olds pick up information and techniques so much faster. 
Any advice?


----------



## Blindside (Dec 20, 2007)

It sounds like you are being asked to run before you can walk.  Short 2 to Form 4 is a huge jump in technical difficulty.  Do you already have the techniques of Form 4, or are you learning the technique and the form at the same time?

If you are a slow learner, try taking some private lessons so you can learn at your own pace.  

Lamont


----------



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2007)

Blindside said:


> It sounds like you are being asked to run before you can walk.  Short 2 to Form 4 is a huge jump in technical difficulty.  Do you already have the techniques of Form 4, or are you learning the technique and the form at the same time?
> 
> If you are a slow learner, try taking some private lessons so you can learn at your own pace.
> 
> Lamont


I've got most of the techniques.On one side...
 Private lessons are a great idea, and something I feel kinda dumb for not thinking of. Thanks, sometimes it takes someone else stating the obvious to get it through.


----------



## KenG (Dec 20, 2007)

what happened to short and long three...


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 20, 2007)

I'd suggest you walk to the far corner of the studio and review Short Form 2; if that is the form you are currently learning.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Don,

two thoughts here

1.  I practice all techs on both sides, from the point when I learn them forward.  I know this notion is often debated in the kenpo community.  Many feel it is unnecessary, some even feel it can be detrimental to your development.  I personally feel that I benefit from it, so I do it. If you get in that habit, then when learning a form like Long Four, where the techs are done on both side, makes it a lot easier.  You will run into this when you learn Long Three and Long Five as well.   I havent learned Six and onward so I can't speak for those, but I suspect it's the same.

2.  You may not be ready for Long Four, if you skipped over the Threes.  Just a thought.  It can be frustrating if you have bitten off more than you are ready to chew and swallow.  Maybe ask your instructor to start working on Long Two and then the Threes with you instead, before you tackle Long Four...


----------



## Big Don (Dec 20, 2007)

Thanks, everyone.
Flying Crane:
I can see how practicing both sides would be beneficial, especially on those techniques which are performed on both sides. 
One of our Black Belts demonstrated SIX just to show us what is in our futures. Not only on both sides, but,some techniques are done in reverse. Yeah, that looks like fun...
I will absolutely ask to go back to Long Two...

There are 5 of us who started within a month of each other and we have tested together from Orange to Green and my Sifu has said he would like to keep us all together all the way to our Black Belts. Sadly, life, (work, school, etc) has interfered at times and we have learned techniques in different orders and numbers as we train and learn.


----------



## tellner (Dec 20, 2007)

Practicing everything on both sides all the time is nice at a certain point. But it sounds like you aren't anywhere near that point yet. You need to stand before you can run, and it sounds like you need a while to get your balance. 

You need to get to the point where you can perform the sequences smoothly and comfortably. It goes much, much faster if you don't have to worry about whether your it's your left or right which is supposed to be doing "Plummeting Butterfly Approaches the Mildew Stain". Get it down on one side. Once that's dialed in doing it on the other side will come very quickly. Try to do both at once and it will take more than twice as long. Much more.


----------



## MJS (Dec 20, 2007)

Big Don said:


> At my class last Thursday we started learning form FOUR. I just barely got Short Two down, and my Sifu decided to start us all (6 of us) on Four.
> Now, I'm a tad jacked up. Never having been anywhere close to coordinated, I am having a really hard time getting my head around doing the second side of techniques. In 45 minutes we learned (because I was holding the others back) just the very beginning, Protecting Fans/Hand Isolation/Second side of Protecting Fans/ Second side of Hand Isolation.
> I get it, that is I understand why we do it. I've seen it done. Four just looks bad *** when executed with speed, power and accuracy. My problem is getting my body to do it. I am right handed. My Sifu's focus is more on technique and fighting ability, so we are left to ask to be taught the forms. When we ask we are never turned down. I just never asked, and now, I'm paying for it. What is really hard for me is NOT judging myself against other people, especially since we have a large number of teenagers of high rank, and it is really hard for me to see 16 and 17 year olds pick up information and techniques so much faster.
> Any advice?


 


Big Don said:


> Thanks, everyone.
> Flying Crane:
> I can see how practicing both sides would be beneficial, especially on those techniques which are performed on both sides.
> One of our Black Belts demonstrated SIX just to show us what is in our futures. Not only on both sides, but,some techniques are done in reverse. Yeah, that looks like fun...
> ...


 
As nice as it is to want to keep everyone moving along together, that may be difficult, due to the fact that everyone learns at a different pace.  Seeing that you just finished one form, starting another so quick, may be somewhat of an overload for you.  

Communication is important.  First thing I would ask is why you're learning this form now?  Thats usually taught in the Brown ranks.  Is there a certain curriculum that your school follows?  

In any case, I'd focus more on things for your current level.  Don't feel like you have to keep up with someone else.  Go at your pace.  When you're learning a new form, even if you only do a few moves at a time, thats better than getting so much, that you're getting confused, frustrated, etc.

Mike


----------



## Big Don (Dec 21, 2007)

Went to class tonight. The Thursday night Adult class is for White through Green Belts. Most of the time we will do a few exercises as a group then split by rank and work on techniques, most often having my fellow Green Belts and I teach a technique to one of the lower ranked students. Before being taught one ourselves.
Tonight we started by running through techniques in the air as a group then reviewing Short One. Then, since we had a mix of ranks, we all went through Long One step by step as it was new for some, and lamentably neglected by others. 
To cap the night they  (The three Instructors in attendance) explained why they were going to begin teaching EVERYONE the dreaded form Four. 
Partly because we'll all be required to know it later on, partly as a confidence builder, (Shoot, this isn't as hard as FOUR...) and partly, to shut up some (unnamed people)  who whined that Long One was "too hard."
After hours of more practice at home and another run in class tonight I feel very comfortable with the first, albeit, very small portion.


----------



## Goldendragon7 (Jan 10, 2008)

Big Don said:


> At my class last Thursday we started learning form FOUR. I just barely got Short Two down, and my Sifu decided to start us all (6 of us) on Four.



Why skip the 3's?  Just curious....

:supcool:


----------

